# 2x2x2 BLD Tutorial



## byu (Jan 13, 2009)

Here is my 2x2x2 BLD tutorial I made today. Tell me what you think, and tell me any errors you see:

2x2x2 BLD Guide
Version 1.0

To solve the 2x2x2 blindfolded, you must first be aware of your color scheme. Always know the faces and where they belong. For example, when I do 2x2x2 BLD, I always picture white top, red front, green left, blue right, orange back, and yellow bottom. Make sure you know a system, and memorize it. You will need it.

This method is a 2-cycle based system, meaning it uses 2-cycles instead of 3-cycles.

2x2x2 BLD (and all BLD, for that matter) consists of two steps, memorization and execution. For memorization and execution there are two steps that are part of that, memorization and execution of orientation and memorization and execution of permutation. I will take you through each of these steps:

1. Memorization of Orientation
First look at the top layer, and look at the corner at UFR. If it has a top or bottom layer sticker on the U face, remember 0 for that. If not, if it is rotated clockwise (needs to be twisted counter-clockwise), remember 1. If it is rotated counter-clockwise (needs to be twisted clockwise), remember 2. Repeat this for UBR and then UBL, and you will have a string of numbers like this:

(020)

Then go to the bottom layer and repeat the procedure started with DFL, then DFR, then DBR, then DBL. You will have two strings of numbers like this:

(020)(1111)


2. Memorization of Permutation
For this you will need to know my numbering system:

UFL - 1, UFR - 2, UBR - 3, UBL - 4, DFL - 5, DFR - 6, DBR - 7, DBL - 8

First look at the piece in position 3, and look at where it needs to go. Let's say it belongs in 5. Remember 5. Now look in position 5, and see where that piece belongs. Let's say it belongs in position 1. Remember 1. Say one belongs in position 3 again. Now remember that entire sequence of numbers:

(351)

Now begin with a new corner, let's say corner 4, you can choose any number though. Finish that cycle, and then remember it. IMPORTANT: ALL CYCLES THAT DO NOT START WITH 3 IN THIS METHOD SHOULD HAVE THE FIRST NUMBER REPEATED AT THE END.

This means that the cycle, maybe it is (478) should actually be (4784). Once you know where each one needs to go, you will have something like this:

(351)(4784)(262)

It's time to pull down the blindfold and begin execution.

3. Execution of Orientation

Something to understand here, called setup moves. Setup moves are moves that you use to bring pieces (on a 2x2x2, just corners), to a position so that you can apply an algorithm to it. In this case, we are always going to bring corners to the UFR position. However, it is essential that you REMEMBER YOUR SETUP MOVES, because you need to undo them when you are done. For example, if you want to bring corner 5 to UFR, you might do D R, apply an algorithm, and then you must remember to do R' D', the inverse of the setup moves, and put it back to where it belongs.

There are sometimes what we call restrictions, meaning moves that you are not allowed to do as setup moves, as it will mess up your position. When we are dealing with just orientation in this guide, setup moves have no restriction. When we get to permutation, there will be restrictions.

So, we start with the first number, from position UFR. No setup move needed, since it is already at UFR. If you remembered 0 for a corner, you don't need to do anything, and you can move on to the next corner.

If you remembered 1 for it apply this algorithm: L D R' D’ L' D R D’ (turn cube 90 degrees clockwise) R D’ L D R’ D’ L' D (turn 90 CCW). (I would use the notation with z moves, but some people are not familiar with cube rotation terminology.)

If you remembered 2 for that particular corner, apply the above algorithm twice. Remember that when you are done you must undo setup moves, although for UFR, there is no setup move.

Now to the second number in your string, which is at UBR. The setup move for this is simply R', and remember to make an R move when you are complete. Of course, since this is orientation, there's no restriction so you could just as easily have done R2 D R2, and then R2 D' R2, but doing R' is faster.

Repeat with each corner, remembering what each corner's orientation number is. If you have to, during memorization, you can tap each corner and say the number in your head, and repeat that, so you can visually match the numbers with the corners quicker.

When you are done, all corners are oriented. Only one step last until you are done!

4. Execution of Permutation

For this, I will assume you know the T permutation. If you do not, I highly suggest you learn it, and learn to do it fast, and of course, learn to do it without looking.

This is what you do, and it's quite simple in many ways. Starting with the first number you memorized with Permutation, and bring them up (using careful setup moves, we have to worry about restrictions now) to UFR. Apply a T permutation, undo setup moves. Repeat with each number in the cycle.

Setup move restrictions are as follows, no quarter turns from F, B, L, and R, only double turns, and you cannot move UBR (corner 3) ever at all. Here are the setup moves I use:

Corner 1 - F2 D' F2
Corner 2 - No setup move
Corner 3 - Never do a T Perm with (you'll see why)
Corner 4 - L2 F2
Corner 5 - F2
Corner 6 - D' F2
Corner 7 - D2 F2
Corner 8 - D F2

If you have a 3 in your cycle, DO NOT perform a T permutation with it, and skip it and go to the next number in the cycle. In fact, don't even bother remembering 3 during your memorization, because you will not use it if you use this method.

Remember, on certain cycles, the same corner will be brought to UFR more than once.

When you take off your blindfold, you should see a solved 2x2x2!

5. Next Steps

Once you solve a 2x2x2 Blindfolded once, begin timing yourself. How fast can you do it? Once you can consistently do it, begin trying 3x3x3 Blindfold. You can use these EXACT same procedures for the corners (except for one thing), and all you have to do is learn the edges.

The one thing you will have to change doing 3x3x3 is that for the Corner 4 setup move for Permutation, it must be L2 F2 L2 instead of just L2 F2. Good luck!


----------



## Odin (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks alot!


----------



## byu (Jan 14, 2009)

Odin said:


> thanks alot!



No problem. Tell me when you get your first BLD solve on 2x2x2!


----------



## byu (Jan 14, 2009)

By the way, just a side note, using a J permutation, or any other permutation that only swaps UFR and UBR will work, I just use T permutation because that is what you do for 3x3x3 BLD, so it's easy to only use one algorithm for BLD.


----------



## Odin (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a few Q's, Whats UFR and UBR and so on? and if posible can you make a vid of this?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 14, 2009)

They're sticker positions. 2 to denote an edge piece sticker and 3 to denote a corner piece sticker.


----------



## byu (Jan 14, 2009)

UFR - Piece on the up face and front right
UFL - Piece on the up face and front left
DBR - Piece on the down face and in back left

Get it?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 15, 2009)

Why make a 2x2x2 BLD guide when there are guides for 3x3BLD? Those mention corners, I would assume.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 15, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Why make a 2x2x2 BLD guide when there are guides for 3x3BLD?


Why make a 3x3x3 BLD guide when there are guides for 5x5BLD?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 15, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Why make a 2x2x2 BLD guide when there are guides for 3x3BLD? Those mention corners, I would assume.



If I have 2 swapped corners on 2x2x2 I use A-Perm
If I have 2 swapped corners on 3x3x3 I have parity and A-Perm wouldn't work

Seems like enough reason to make a 2x2x2 tutorial


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 15, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Why make a 2x2x2 BLD guide when there are guides for 3x3BLD? Those mention corners, I would assume.
> ...



If you just used J-perm, it would work. >_>

5x5x5BLD guides refer to 3x3x3BLD methods for corners and edges, while 3x3x3BLD methods don't refer to 2x2x2BLD methods for corners. How readily available are 5x5x5BLD guides in the first place?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 15, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 3x3x3BLD methods don't refer to 2x2x2BLD methods for corners.


And why do you think that is?

Plus you're wrong. This one does:
http://www.ws.binghamton.edu/fridrich/Richard/BlindfoldRevenge.pdf


----------



## byu (Jan 16, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> If I have 2 swapped corners on 2x2x2 I use A-Perm



Doesn't A-Perm do a 3-cycle on the corners?


----------



## MistArts (Jan 16, 2009)

byu said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > If I have 2 swapped corners on 2x2x2 I use A-Perm
> ...



Doesn't a U or U' do a 4-cycle on the corners?


----------



## Haukzi (Jan 16, 2009)

byu said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > If I have 2 swapped corners on 2x2x2 I use A-Perm
> ...



Well, also a 2 cycle with an extra U/U' move respectively at the end (AUF) on a 2x2x2.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 16, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3BLD methods don't refer to 2x2x2BLD methods for corners.
> ...



I should've narrowed my statement to _standalone_ 3x3BLD guides instead, as I was half-expecting for someone to point out this guide.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyway... what I meant and others have kinda pointed out, too, is that the 2x2 can be solved more effectively than the 3x3 corners. Since there are no centers, you can rotate the cube to your liking, e.g., so that the DBL corner always gets "solved" during memorization. And you can use shorter faster algs. And since you don't have edges, your overall memory requirement is much lower so different memory strategies might be better.

That said, I would recommend noone starts blindcubing with the 2x2. I think it's easier and better to start with the 3x3 right away. Instead of the 2x2, start with the corners of the 3x3 after solving the edges sighted. Then it's about the same as 2x2, but the additional pieces (centers+edges) can act as reference and be helpful! Or start with 3x3 edges blindfolded after having solved the corners sighted. I think this is just as easy as the 2x2, makes it easier to see what's going on and to realize mistakes right away, and also the 3x3 just feels more rewarding than the 2x2. Plus with today's knowledge the 3x3 is so easy to blindsolve that there's really no need to try something smaller first.


----------



## riffz (Jan 21, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Anyway... what I meant and others have kinda pointed out, too, is that the 2x2 can be solved more effectively than the 3x3 corners. Since there are no centers, you can rotate the cube to your liking, e.g., so that the DBL corner always gets "solved" during memorization. And you can use shorter faster algs. And since you don't have edges, your overall memory requirement is much lower so different memory strategies might be better.
> 
> That said, I would recommend noone starts blindcubing with the 2x2. I think it's easier and better to start with the 3x3 right away. Instead of the 2x2, start with the corners of the 3x3 after solving the edges sighted. Then it's about the same as 2x2, but the additional pieces (centers+edges) can act as reference and be helpful! Or start with 3x3 edges blindfolded after having solved the corners sighted. I think this is just as easy as the 2x2, makes it easier to see what's going on and to realize mistakes right away, and also the 3x3 just feels more rewarding than the 2x2. Plus with today's knowledge the 3x3 is so easy to blindsolve that there's really no need to try something smaller first.



I couldn't agree more. The first time I watched badmephisto's Old Pochmann tutorial, I was blown away by how simple it is. Doing a 2x2 BLD just wouldn't be satisfying enough.


----------



## FrankLZ (Apr 21, 2009)

I really like this tutorial and like the shortcuts you can take when solving the 2x2x2 blind. I am curently trying to find a quicker way to rotate two corners than this:
L D R' D’ L' D R D’ (turn cube 90 degrees clockwise) R D’ L D R’ D’ L' D (turn 90 CCW)?

Currently I have these two (they are only effective on the 2x2x2):
(R U' R F') (R F') U' F2 R2 U 
R' F' R F' (U R' F R U2) F2 

I used CubeExplorer to find them. Is that how most people do it?

Also, does anybody know any better algorithms for rotating two corners?
There is of course (URU'R')(URU'R') L' (RUR'U')(RUR'U') L which is easy to remember, but is overkill for the 2x2x2


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 21, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Why make a 2x2x2 BLD guide when there are guides for 3x3BLD?
> ...



I love his replies but I think that with 3OP and lightning fast memo (which I have) I can get times of around 40-50 on an average which includes at the most 10 sec for memo and depending on the case 25-40 seconds to solve.

I am going to try a Sub 10 attempt for 6/6 2x2x2 Multi BLD


----------



## Lorn (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a problem: I followed all your steps, but the cube is not finished...can you tell me, why?

Scramble: D2 B U' R' F' D2 B L' U2 B U' R2 L D2

1. Memorization of Orientation:

UFR: 2
URB: 2
UBL: 0

(220)

DFL: 1
DFR: 1
DRB: 0
DBL: 0

(1100)

(220) (1100)

2. Memorization of Permutation: 

(34178265)

3. Execution of Orientation: 

UFR: {(L D R' D’ L' D R D’) z (R D’ L D R’ D’ L' D) z'} 2
URB: R' {(L D R' D’ L' D R D’) z (R D’ L D R’ D’ L' D) z'} 2 R

DFL: F2 {(L D R' D’ L' D R D’) z (R D’ L D R’ D’ L' D) z'} F2
DFR: D' F2 {(L D R' D’ L' D R D’) z (R D’ L D R’ D’ L' D) z'} F2 D

4. Execution of Permutation:

4: L2 F2 T-Perm F2 L2
1: F2 D' F2 T-Perm F2 D F2
7: D2 F2 T-Perm F2 D2
8: D F2 T-Perm F2 D'
2: 
6: D' F2 T-Perm F2 D
5: F2 T-Perm F2

It should be finished, following your tutorial...unfortunetly, it is not.


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

Oh, my bad, it's an R' in the second part of the orientation algorithm. I can't believe I never noticed that before.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 4, 2009)

Lol, just read this now. And once again you have made it seem possible for me to actually solve a cube blindfolded. And once again I am temped to learn it. 

I think I may actually learn this, because it is easier than 3x3.


----------



## Gparker (May 5, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Lol, just read this now. And once again you have made it seem possible for me to actually solve a cube blindfolded. And once again I am temped to learn it.
> 
> I think I may actually learn this, because it is easier than 3x3.



just learn the full 3x3. because the probable more easier way to do 2x2 blind is what most people think of how to memorize a cube. just memo it and solve a 2x2 like normal, while you memo you just track where the peices go, its not hard and its only 8 cubies


----------



## soccerking813 (May 11, 2009)

I just had a thought the other day. When doing the corners of a 3x3 or a 2x2, wouldn't it be easier to orient the corners of one face using just one alg, that left everything the way it was other than the corners' orientation? You would need to do the alg for the top layer, x2, and the another alg. It would be a lot faster and easier to memorize it seems.


----------



## Gparker (May 11, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I just had a thought the other day. When doing the corners of a 3x3 or a 2x2, wouldn't it be easier to orient the corners of one face using just one alg, that left everything the way it was other than the corners' orientation? You would need to do the alg for the top layer, x2, and the another alg. It would be a lot faster and easier to memorize it seems.



if you have a scrambled cube, theres not always a right orientation. for example, you could have a sune on one layer. but sometimes itll be like a sune combined with headlights. thats why you orient the way you do now.

so you can have 3 oriented and one un oriented. but if one layer is correctly oriented, then the other is a possible situation where you can do that.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 11, 2009)

Yea, I was thinking about that. It would be like parity, but not really. You would orient three of the corners on each side, leaving 2 corners left. Line them up so they are on the same face using U turns, and use a cube rotation, and use one more alg. Undo the setup move.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 21, 2009)

First of all, sorry for the double post

Secondly, I got algs for all of the corner orientation cases plus the parity algs. I am going to learn this. After I learn the corner orientation algs, it should be easy for me to solve the corners. It'll take me a while to get the edges though.

Gotta go post in the goals thread.


----------



## joey (Jun 8, 2009)

Seriously byu, seriously.


----------



## spdcbr (Aug 1, 2009)

joey said:


> Seriously byu, seriously.



What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## gylve (Aug 16, 2009)

What T-perm algorithm for 2x2x2 do you guys use?


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Aug 17, 2009)

nice tutorial, promise to try it myself!
the hard part is memmorizing


----------



## doofesh (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, the algorithm u mentioned for orientation doesn't work( L D R' D’ L' D R D’ (turn cube 90 degrees clockwise) R D’ L D R’ D’ L' D (turn 90 CCW)). It messes up the orientation and permutation, I;ve tried it many times. Please help.


----------



## Alextk (Apr 21, 2010)

dude nice guide. but i believe that if you would make a tutorial it should be easier to learn for lots of people


----------



## joey (Apr 21, 2010)

Alextk said:


> dude nice guide. but i believe that if you would make a tutorial it should be easier to learn for lots of people


...

This is a tutorial.


----------



## taiduc95 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice tutorial, I used it and I got my first sub-1m


----------



## stinkocheeze (Aug 6, 2010)

sorry to bump a really old thread, but has the algorithm been changed??
Because it's not working for me... what algorithm should i use for the clockwise and counterclockwise?


----------



## lavi (Sep 11, 2010)

WOW you are the best!!!
its late now but i will try it tomrrow 
it seems very easy and nice
1 Q's : dont i need to do the pre. and than the ore.?
beacuse it doesnt worked in a fast try
maybe i mstaked

thank you man!!


----------



## lavi (Sep 17, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> sorry to bump a really old thread, but has the algorithm been changed??
> Because it's not working for me... what algorithm should i use for the clockwise and counterclockwise?



I NEED IT 2


----------



## xdaragon (Dec 26, 2010)

Is there another way to memorize than numbers? I have trouble memorizing so many numbers..


----------



## ariasamie (Dec 26, 2010)

xdaragon said:


> Is there another way to memorize than numbers? I have trouble memorizing so many numbers..


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?785-Memory-Methods&highlight=memory+methods


----------



## pvtparts (Jan 2, 2011)

For anyone having trouble with the algorithm in the OP, here's the fixed version: L D R' D' L' D R D' z *R'* D' L D R D' L' D z'

And this is a nice and short alternative: (F U') (F L' F L') (U' L2) (F2 U)

A tip that helped me with orientation: (I'm not sure if it is necessary, but I am just kinda developing my own rules here because the OP is hard to follow for me)
When you start to memorize, place an already solved piece at ULF (according to your colour scheme), and make setup moves that do not disturb it (no movement of the U, L, or F faces).

Again, I'm just starting out and this is what has allowed me to solve the orientation consistently, so maybe an expert can clear things up better?


----------



## Jason Lee (Jan 29, 2011)

can you make a video tutorial of this? pleaseeee.....


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jan 29, 2011)

Jason Lee said:


> can you make a video tutorial of this? pleaseeee.....


 
Search on youtube.. It's not that hard. There's 10 + tutorials.


----------



## Jason Lee (Jan 31, 2011)

my first 2x2 blindsolve is 7:10.76 minutes, thanks byu!!!!


----------



## xdaragon (Feb 13, 2011)

I finally managed to do blind . I got a 57.54 single


----------



## hoopee (Apr 13, 2011)

Could somebody give me a link or write the T-perm algs, for those corners? Haven't found them propably because I'm crappy searcher...


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 13, 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q="T-perm"


----------



## hoopee (Apr 13, 2011)

Hmm... Thought it would be something special... I'll try to use the ortega perms. Thanks anyway


----------



## Cubigami (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok so I am trying to do this for my school talent show and it's at the end of this month so, no puressure, but I kinda need a quick response.

So when you say that if you have a 3 in your cycle to skip it and to to the next number in your cycle, wouldn't that mess you up? Like say that piece 5 goes in posision 3 and that piece goes in posision 8. So you put piece 5 into posision 3 even though that it's really supposed to go in posision 3?

Also, when you're doing Execution of Orientation, I noticed that the algorighm you say messes up some other pieces on the bottom, too. I havn't ever solved it this way all the way through yet and so I don't know if it's supposed to do that and it works out at the end or I'm just doing it wrong.

Could you mabey make a video-tutorial on this? That would be VERY EXTREMELY helpful. Thank you so much!


----------



## Cubigami (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello,

Thanks for posting this tutorial. I've been studying it, and am stuck in a couple of places. When you say that if you have a 3 in your cycle, to skip it, I get confused. It seems like it would mess you up. Say piece 7 is supposed to be in position 3, and piece 3 is supposed to be in position 5, it sounds like you mean that you should move piece 7 to position 5, when piece 7 is actually supposed to end up in position 3.

Also, for the execution of orientation, the algorithm you mention also rotates the UFL piece. When you're trying to turn all the corners so they're oriented, it seems like it would mess up your memorization. I know that you can't rotate one single piece, but what should I do so I don't get confused when I'm solving?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm stuck at part 2, would someone please help? Maybe explain it more clearly.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 14, 2011)

This tutorial complicates something that is really easy.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 14, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> This tutorial complicates something that is really easy.



Agreed...

Guys, just look up Old Pochmann for 3x3x3.
All you need is the standard Y-perm (minus the F and F' at beginning and end)
I reccomend Joel van Noorts tutorial, for 2x2x2 you only need to check out the corners part.


----------



## jaywong88 (Nov 14, 2011)

i'm still learning the memorize system..
hope that can master it soon..


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Agreed...
> 
> Guys, just look up Old Pochmann for 3x3x3.
> All you need is the standard Y-perm (minus the F and F' at beginning and end)
> I reccomend Joel van Noorts tutorial, for 2x2x2 you only need to check out the corners part.



would you mind linking it? I'm sorta lazy.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> would you mind linking it? I *am* lazy.


Fixed that for you. It's not hard to find at all.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 16, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Fixed that for you. It's not hard to find at all.


 
Thanks for the website and correcting me.


----------



## CubeWouter (Oct 25, 2012)

*Stuck at step 3*

Hi,

First of all, thanks for this great tutorial! But, I have got a question. In the third step, you say:


> Now to the second number in your string, which is at UBR. The setup move for this is simply R', and remember to make an R move when you are complete. Of course, since this is orientation, there's no restriction so you could just as easily have done R2 D R2, and then R2 D' R2, but doing R' is faster.


But, when I do R', I don't get the same result as R2 D R2 :S
Hope you can explain it to me, I want to solve it blindfolded so badly haha 

Greets,

CubeWouter


----------



## PHDCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

im starting to understand hopfully this will help with 3BLD. once I acually start that


----------



## rajanreddy188 (Mar 4, 2016)

They are the positions of certain pieces in the cube. UFR is the upper front right position, UBR is the upper back right position, and so on.


----------

